# Adding beet pulp to feed?



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We give beet pulp to our horses and alfalfa pellets for our goatie girls. I've read that beet pulp is also beneficial for goats. Has anyone had experience with this? Since we already get it for the horses, I was thinking of adding it to their alfalfa. Thoughts, suggestions?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I use it and love it.
I have one doe that will milk herself down to skin and bones that was my main reason for adding it. She looks amazing on it! It also helps in milk production. I heard you don't have to soak the pellets but they wouldn't eat them so I soak them. then they stopped eating the alfalfa pellets so I soak those with the beet pulp...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, great! Do you give an equal amount of beet pulp and alfalfa? One cup each, or more alfalfa than beet pulp? Or is that just personal preference?

Oh dear, my newbie is showing. :laugh:


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

I give it to my girls but they dont really like it. I find they eat everything else before the beet pulp, although they eventually eat it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Mrndly said:


> I give it to my girls but they dont really like it. I find they eat everything else before the beet pulp, although they eventually eat it.


Mine used to be the same way with alfalfa pellets because I switched them to that from the sweet feed. At first they turned their nose up at it (YUCK, where is our sweet stuff??) then they got used to it.

I'm thinking if I add it in slowly with the alfalfa I should have as much of a problem. I can also add a bit of salt, I know that makes it tastier for the horses.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use beet pulp pellets instead of alfalfa pellets. My girls love the beep pulp and hate the alfalfa pellets.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If I mix it with the alfalfa, how much should I mix in do you think? Maybe a 2:1 alfalfa beet pulp ratio so that they still have plenty of calcium for a healthy pregnancy and kidding?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That sounds good. There is some calcium in beet pulp but not as much as the alfalfa pellets.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That sounds good! I do half and half.. I soak one cup of it mixed then split it between my three milkers..


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

I LOVE feeding soaked beet pulp to my girls, especially in the winter. It's great for putting weight on thin goats and for keeping milkers in good flesh/production.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

This is all great info, guys, thanks!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I think it helps keep the weight on and the milk production up especially in winter. But I don't like the way it makes the milk taste. The girls love it.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I give beet pulp to anyone I can't get weight on. Milking does to bucklings.

This is a fiber and can cause runny poops till they adapt.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I feed beet pulp shreds (unsoaked) and alfalfa pellets to all but the Wethers (they were getting so fat on the very pulp, that I removed it from their diet and they are doing great on their bare minimum grain and a cup each if alfalfa pellets). Everyone else gets 1 cup alfalfa, 1 cup beet pulp shreds, 1\2 cup grain, kelp, and calf manna. 

My herd was losing weight over the summer, we added the beet pulp and they are all in great condition now ;-)


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Should I not give it to easy keeper does, or just in small amounts?


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

If I remember correctly, my feedstore sells beet pulp plain or with molasses. Would the molasses be bad for my goats?


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Once they are in good condition, you can reduce the amount of beet pulp, I've got 2 easy keeper girls on only 1/2 cup beet pulp. Each doe may be different, thank goodness I feed individually ;-)


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

With or without molasses is a personal decision, some choose to avoid molasses products. We use the beet pulp shreds with molasses, all my goats love it ;-)


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

after earing of liz's success i added dry beet pulp flakes to my ration after kiding and im completely sold on.it, they have regained their weight beautifully. i fond no difference in milk taste. mine wont touch it soaked even if.mixed into their food - they refuse damp feed. they wont eat it by itself either but do when its mixed into the ration i use the type without molasses. my ration for seven standard dairy goats for one feed is 8 scoops chaff, 4 scoops bran, 2 scoops dry beet pulp flakes,2 scoops hay pellets, 2 scoops lupins, 2 scoops barley, 2 scoops goat musli, a cup of sinflower seeds and half a cup of chia seeds. so you can see it doesnt make up a huge portion of my ration. i was terrified of feedong it dry after reading horror horse stories on the internet but have had absolutely zero problems with it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

keren said:


> after earing of liz's success i added dry beet pulp flakes to my ration after kiding and im completely sold on.it, they have regained their weight beautifully. i fond no difference in milk taste. mine wont touch it soaked even if.mixed into their food - they refuse damp feed. they wont eat it by itself either but do when its mixed into the ration i use the type without molasses. my ration for seven standard dairy goats for one feed is 8 scoops chaff, 4 scoops bran, 2 scoops dry beet pulp flakes,2 scoops hay pellets, 2 scoops lupins, 2 scoops barley, 2 scoops goat musli, a cup of sinflower seeds and half a cup of chia seeds. so you can see it doesnt make up a huge portion of my ration. i was terrified of feedong it dry after reading horror horse stories on the internet but have had absolutely zero problems with it.


Is that per goat or split up between the seven?


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

I feed soaked pelleted beet pulp to all of my goats. They love it and snarf it right down. They all look great on in; the milkers keep weight on well, and my kids seem to grow quickly on it also. I highly recommend it. Btw, the pelleted beat pulp expands to about 5 times the dry volume when soaked.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking I replied to this post but it could have been another related one :scratch:

Anyhow, I'm lucky with the fact that it seems that each of my goats are easy keepers... I currently have 1, 4 year old maiden pet doe, a wether, 1 -5 year old retired doe,and 1 -12 year old retired doe who get alfalfa mixed hay am and pm, crushed timothy/alfalfa hay cubes freechoice mineral and browse and each are in EXTREMELY good condition. 
I started feeding 2 of my does in milk the dry beet pulp shreds at around 5 weeks fresh, on top of the 1 cup of alfalfa pellets and 2-4 cups of 18% goat feed they were getting 2x a day... I fed 1 cup of the shreds, mixed into their rations and it really helped them put condition back on. My 3 year old was feeding quads and every bit she was taking in went straight to her udder...adding the beet pulp put some meat on her frame. I've not noticed any difference in the flavor of the milk after adding the beet pulp.... she's currently got a good layer of flesh, is dry and I'm hoping she's settled for early March kids.
I feed individually as my does are trained to the milk stand at a young age, my current "trainee" gets 1 cup of 18% once a day at 8 months old, and stands at the inner gate every day at 3:30 waiting to get on the stand for dinner. She's doing very well in growing with this amount plus the alfalfa mixed hay as well as the crushed cubes...she's up to 47lbs and has that evenly distrubuted on her long frame 

When it comes to condition, I'm a hands on type... I don't go by wether a goat has a belly but by wether I can feel bone, even in a very dairy looking doe, if I can feel sharp spine as well as the top of the ribs, she needs more concentrated feed. The 4 I have who get no grain all have a nice thick strip of flesh along their spine 
My 2 bucks also get a ration of 18% with added beet pulp shreds starting in late August and continuing to the end of March, they spend alot of time blubbering at the fence and burn off what they take in pretty quickly, the beet pulp has helped keep them in good flesh during the rut and cold winter months.

It would be great to have a doe who gave a substantial amount of milk without needing to increase their grain/feed amounts but I do feel that if a doe is going to give a minimum of 4lbs a day and weighs between 55 and 65lbs then she certainly needs a hand in keeping her condition while providing for you.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for all the responses! At the moment our growing doelings are getting two cups of alfalfa split between the three of them, they are six months old. They're all in great condition.

The beet pulp is for the mommas who I want a little on the chubby side for breeding


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

sorrythe feed i mentioned is split btween all seven


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> If I mix it with the alfalfa, how much should I mix in do you think? Maybe a 2:1 alfalfa beet pulp ratio so that they still have plenty of calcium for a healthy pregnancy and kidding?


I just bought a bag of the shredded beet pulpfrom my local farmers supply and on the bag it said for bred does it should be between 15 to 20 percent of their daily ration whereas for milking does it should be 20 percent. I have four does that I think are bred and 2 of them are a little thin and picked on so I've slowly added enough to make up to 20 percent of their rations and they seem to love it without it being soaked or anything else. they eat it right along with their alfalfa and beg for more. Only been getting it to them for a week and a half so I haven't seen any benefit yet and wondered if I'm doing this correctly. I am thinking of going to individual feedings as I will be milking them anyway. I would love to hear anybody else's input on the subject whether it be good or bad. I also wondered if adding this while they're pregnant would make the kids grow too large. 2 of my does are first fresheners and miniatures that are bred to standards.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Beet pulp is a source of sugar and can cause the babies to be a little on the large side. I'm not sure I would use the 20% measurement till after they kid.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. I stopped using the beet pulp after breeding and they are just on the alfalfa pellets. The beet pulp did its job and fattened them up for breeding


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Thats really good to hear.


----------



## onehorse_2000 (Sep 17, 2012)

Be careful with your beet pulp, as it does have calcium in it too and doesn't have much else for nutrional value.



Woodhavenfarm said:


> If I mix it with the alfalfa, how much should I mix in do you think? Maybe a 2:1 alfalfa beet pulp ratio so that they still have plenty of calcium for a healthy pregnancy and kidding?


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

onehorse_2000 said:


> Be careful with your beet pulp, as it does have calcium in it too and doesn't have much else for nutrional value.


I've heard that wethers can get UC from too much calcium and not enough phosphorus I believe,but do i need to worry about that with does ? is it possible to give them too much calcium while they're pregnant and lactating


----------



## onehorse_2000 (Sep 17, 2012)

Too much calcium can be an issue for anything, all depends on the levels. Personally, due to the lack of overall nutritional value of beet pulp, I don't feel that it has a place in a feeding regiment for breeding animals. It is a bulk/roughage feed, but a high quality hay will have more nutritional value pound for pound and usually at a much cheaper price.



adriHart said:


> I've heard that wethers can get UC from too much calcium and not enough phosphorus I believe,but do i need to worry about that with does ? is it possible to give them too much calcium while they're pregnant and lactating


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

A friend of mine is a nutritionist and she said to mix it with their feed..just a lil bit at first so they can get used to it and it is amazing for mik production..


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

We feed beet pulp also. I use the shreds, I think with molasis. I soak ours for a few min each. They dont get a ton - for 4 girls I fill a sour cream container - 16 oz- and fill just enough to cover it with water and soak about 30 min before I go out to feed. They also get a mix of alfalfa pellets and about 2 cups 16% mixed goat grain and about 1/4 cup of BOSS each. I basically use one of those big grain scoops and fill it 3/4 full, add my 1 cup BOSS, 16 0z container of beet shreads and mix it all in a bucket. The nigerians get 2 cups of this mix plus 1 cup alfalfa and the nubian gets 3 cups of the mix and 1 cup+ a little extra alfalfa. They also have hay available all the time and they roam. The 2 girls that just had their babies look fantastic. Not boney at all and the babies have been nice and healthy.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Does beet pulp affect the growth of baby's still in incubation? I have a dairy doe, Bambi, who is pretty small. The guess is she is Nubian/Alpine/Pygmy??? I think she is pregnant and the daddy is Spanish. She is 11 months old and he is 9 months old and bigger then her. So I am really concerned about kid size and her being able to deliver safely. Right now she gets alfalfa and grain. She currently looks pretty good to me. Is it safe to give her a little beet pulp before she kids or should I wait tell afterward?


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I started giving it to my girls when they were bred for one particular doe that was on the smaller side. She looks fantastic now. I would recommend it.


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

I give both alfalfa pellets and beet pulp to my goat and she loves it. I mix it with her Purina R20 and Champion Drive supplement. She picks out all the beet pulp first then eats the rest.


----------

